

Talking beyond friendfeed and plaxo, etc. feedback welcome - wayland
http://blog.planbus.com/b/2008/03/21/talking-about-syndication-engine-social-stream-or-life-stream-or-activity-platform-or-whatever-you-call-it/

======
wayland
sorry for my english on my post :-)

